# Floating or Sinking in Uinta Lakes?



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

What type of line do you guys use in Uinta lakes? Floating line or Sinking line?

I know the water is very clear, and sometimes quite shallow in some of the lakes I fish. Let me know if you have any suggestions for line and flies to use.
Thanks,


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

If you are fishing from shore I would probably go floating. If you have a canoe/float tube I would go sinking. Wooly bugger slowly stripped on sinking line works great for me. But when the fish start rising it sucks to have sinking line so I bring both


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fly/worm behind a water filled bubble, best of all worlds. Sinks when you want it to, floats when you want it to.


-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I take both- but if it were just 1 line- floating- tough to make a caddis float on a sinking line- you can sink a beadheaded bugger on a floater.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I use both as well. A lot depends on the lake and what fly and setup your going with. Usually I will use a floating line. The only lake I fish in the Uintah mtns that I consistently use a sinking line is Milk Lake due to how deep the water is.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

As others have said Floating is a little more versatile b you can setup a deep nymphing rig with a bugger or other various nymphs to get almost as deep as sinking line. I usually don't do as well in the uintas with that setup but it works.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Another line that works great for shallower lakes is a slow sinking intermediate line. For water that's 1-10 feet it works great.


----------

